# [TUTORIAL] How to get your dream villagers faster



## ForgottenT

Because it seems like a lot of people don?t know about this I will make a thread for it.
okaY, so I wanna tell you guys how to get your dream villagers faster.
just FYI It?s the same trick as used here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?68222-quot-Controlling-quot-where-houses-appear

This trick uses the fact that when you create a new character it does not save before you complete the setup.
Every day there?s a chance that a villager will come to your campsite. 
When you start your game with already created characters it saves the town while it loads it, so you only get 1 chance every day, *BUT *if you use this trick you get *UNLIMITED* chances.

_This trick also works when a villager is moving into your town, the villagers location and the villager itself will change, however if the villager was set to move in from the camp, or another town, it will only change the location._

*MAKE SURE YOU DO THIS BEFORE PLAYING ON ANY OF YOUR CHARACTERS.*
*Step 1.* Create a new character.
*Step 2.* Finish the Setup with Rover.
*Step 3.* Go to your camp.
*Step 3a.* If there?s nobody in your camp, or a camper you don?t like then press the home button on your 3DS, basically close the game without saving, then reopen the game and redo step 1-3 until you get to Step 3b.
*Step 3b.* If there?s a camper you like, then finish the setup, get a home, and save the game.
*Step 4.* Start the game with your newly created character, before you enter the game ask Isabelle for help, tell her to demolish your house, that will delete your new character.
*Step 5.* Open your game with your main character, and go to the camp, and convince the villager to move in.
*Step 6.* Have fun..

*Feel free to ask any questions you might have* 

Extra information provided by *Beanie*.
The day after the camp has been build there?s a 100% Chance that a villager will be in the camp, so no matter how many times you reset you will get a camper.


----------



## Tahelis

If you can quickly 500 resets and going. Still no Bob! D:

But it is very helpful.


----------



## ForgottenT

Tahelis said:


> If you can quickly 500 resets and going. Still no Bob! D:
> 
> But it is very helpful.



Well it is random, I got Ruby in my 5th try I think, and Lolly in my 7th or so ^^
Good luck


----------



## Rosalie1991

This trick was in every animal crossing, i dont know why its so popular now..

And i dont like this, just take what you got. Its a part of the game to have bad villagers. But everyone can do what he want


----------



## baroqueout

I've been using this method and it works amazing.  You can also use it when you know a villager is about to move in, so you can keep resetting until you get a villager you like.

If you're REALLY lucky, maybe you'll get a good villager moving in AND a good camper at the same time! That sorta happened with a friend, which is how I got Bam, ahaha.

It's tedious, but worth it in the end.


----------



## ForgottenT

baroqueout said:


> I've been using this method and it works amazing.  You can also use it when you know a villager is about to move in, so you can keep resetting until you get a villager you like.
> 
> If you're REALLY lucky, maybe you'll get a good villager moving in AND a good camper at the same time! That sorta happened with a friend, which is how I got Bam, ahaha.
> 
> It's tedious, but worth it in the end.



True, I should probably add that to the post ^^


----------



## Eirrinn

Rosalie1991 said:


> This trick was in every animal crossing, i dont know why its so popular now..
> 
> And i dont like this, just take what you got. Its a part of the game to have bad villagers. But everyone can do what he want


Theres some people that like having better villagers tho. I say let people do what they want.


----------



## Attribule

Rosalie1991 said:


> And i dont like this, just take what you got. *Its a part of the game to have bad villagers*. But everyone can do what he want



No it isn't. "Bad villagers" are 100% subjective and even then your "bad" ones can move out on their own eventually and get replaced with someone who might be "good". Your logic is flawed no matter how you flip the coin.


----------



## Robert Plant

I'm trying this right now.

Edit: I'm a (9), I have played with the mayor before.


----------



## ForgottenT

Tengu said:


> I'm trying this right now.



Good luck ^^


----------



## Creame

Does this work when you haven't got any space for new villagers? Or does one of the other villagers need to be be moving out?


----------



## Isabella

thanks for the tip dude! I'll try it out once a villager moves, hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## Eirrinn

Creame said:


> Does this work when you haven't got any space for new villagers? Or does one of the other villagers need to be be moving out?



You have to have less then 10 villagers to get a new one.


----------



## ForgottenT

Isabella said:


> thanks for the tip dude! I'll try it out once a villager moves, hopefully it'll work out.



No problem, Good luck


----------



## Rosalie1991

You take my words way to seriosly, i just complain why i dont like this trick. And i say, everyone can do what he want. That opinions are subjective i know by myself, thats why i use "bad villagers", because its another one for every single person. And that "bad villagers" can move out, change nothing at this point, because it was a part of youre town. Just accept other opinions. If youre think i'm absolutly wrong with my opinion, that i want to take that villagers that i get and dont want to use any not from the game offered tricks, than its okay for me. I dont have something bad against people who use this,  i just say it for myself.


----------



## darkfire25

I've heard of this and I plan on doing this. But I thought there had to be someone there in the first place? This can be done on any day as long as you start with the new villager?


----------



## RisingSun

While I am not trying to disparage this technique or anyone who wants to get their "perfect" villagers, I think some just take the whole thing to the extreme.  I personally do not have any favorites, which makes my life a lot easier because I am never worrying about who is moving in or hoping that someone is moving out.

Again, just my opinion...do as you all want


----------



## baroqueout

I don't mean to be rude, but tbh, this thread was to help others use the method, not to debate the morality of it. :/ If you don't like it, there's no need to even be in the thread. I'd hate to see a post that's meant to be helpful get derailed by arguing over what's right and wrong in a video game, haha.


----------



## bobthecat

I find it fun searching for the villagers you want. Ever since I visited the 'lion' town in a dream I've been trying to make a frog town...  
thanks for the tip, never knew you could do this! Will be trying it out tomorrow


----------



## Marceline

I just gave this a try now, sadly no one was in my camp! I'll try again tomorrow, thanks for structuring the trick step by step! It's less confusing ^ ^


----------



## Rosalie1991

Good point,  baroqueout. Its a good thing to make this guide for people which want to try it, I think this will help a lot of people

It was not my fault to say anything against the help!


----------



## Campy

I just want to make sure, after you've finished the setup with your new character and saved, can you directly start the game with your new character again and demolish their house, or do you need to go on your mayor's save file first before deleting the new character?


----------



## lena

Campy said:


> I just want to make sure, after you've finished the setup with your new character and saved, can you directly start the game with your new character again and demolish their house, or do you need to go on your mayor's save file first before deleting the new character?



Yes you can delete the new character first, it won't change what's already been saved. There is no need to go through your mayor first. 

The only thing about this trick is that you really need a lot of patience and luck. The rate of a camper showing up is not very high..


----------



## Campy

lena said:


> Yes you can delete the new character first, it won't change what's already been saved. There is no need to go through your mayor first.
> 
> The only thing about this trick is that you really need a lot of patience and luck. The rate of a camper showing up is not very high..


Thank you! I'm not really using it for the camper trick actually; I just convinced a villager from another town to move in and used this for their house placement. But they luckily put it in a good spot on the first try!


----------



## Robert Plant

So I have to try this BEFORE playing with my mayor?

Duh. *hits constantly his head with a TV remote*


----------



## unravel

Thank you now I can get good.villagers weee but yeah Im yoo stupid that i build reset center thimgy xD


----------



## ForgottenT

Tengu said:


> So I have to try this BEFORE playing with my mayor?
> 
> Duh. *hits constantly his head with a TV remote*



Yes xD
Every day the camper resets, so before playing your other characters you have to do this trick for it to work 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Treasure_Aubrey said:


> Thank you now I can get good.villagers weee but yeah Im yoo stupid that i build reset center thimgy xD



Resetti should not show up 

- - - Post Merge - - -



darkfire25 said:


> I've heard of this and I plan on doing this. But I thought there had to be someone there in the first place? This can be done on any day as long as you start with the new villager?



Yes, it can be done any day


----------



## ForgottenT

Marceline said:


> I just gave this a try now, sadly no one was in my camp! I'll try again tomorrow, thanks for structuring the trick step by step! It's less confusing ^ ^



Well the trick is that you can try unlimited times, just keep making new characters until a camper shows up 
No problem


----------



## VonTreece

Excellent job! I've been using this tactic for awhile now, but I have yet to see a thread as in-depth as this one on the subject!

This is almost sticky-worthy. It's explained very well and I can see people asking this question time and time again.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Does anyone know if this can "force" a camper to show up? I've done this trick last weekend. The first time I loaded the game for the day with the new character I created, there was a camper's tent. I checked it out and reset. The next time I loaded the game, I created a new character, there was another tent, I checked it out. The camper was different, but not to my liking, so I reset again. The next three times I reset, there was no camper. Then there was a couple of restarts where there was a camper. 

All told, in about twenty restarts, I had maybe six campers. My point is that the first game load of the day had a camper. If the first game load of the day does not have a camper, will one show up if I reset enough times? Or are there certain possible camping days and if the game isn't on one of those days, there will never be a tent that day no matter how many times you restart?

I have Pippy moving out on Saturday (if anyone's interested) and I plan on resetting for campsites on Sunday morning once she's gone. I'm just trying to find out if it's worth my time scouting for potential villagers if I load up the game with the new character and do not see a campsite the first time.


----------



## ForgottenT

Cranky Squirrel said:


> Does anyone know if this can "force" a camper to show up? I've done this trick last weekend. The first time I loaded the game for the day with the new character I created, there was a camper's tent. I checked it out and reset. The next time I loaded the game, I created a new character, there was another tent, I checked it out. The camper was different, but not to my liking, so I reset again. The next three times I reset, there was no camper. Then there was a couple of restarts where there was a camper.
> 
> All told, in about twenty restarts, I had maybe six campers. My point is that the first game load of the day had a camper. If the first game load of the day does not have a camper, will one show up if I reset enough times? Or are there certain possible camping days and if the game isn't on one of those days, there will never be a tent that day no matter how many times you restart?
> 
> I have Pippy moving out on Saturday (if anyone's interested) and I plan on resetting for campsites on Sunday morning once she's gone. I'm just trying to find out if it's worth my time scouting for potential villagers if I load up the game with the new character and do not see a campsite the first time.



Every time I have done the trick it worked, so I doubt there?s any day where you can?t get a villager, I use this trick every time a villager just moved out, and it have worked wonders for me, I got my Favorite villager in a few tries, and yesterday I got Lolly after a few tries too ^^
but it is random when a camper shows up.
So yeah it?s all luck/patience, just keep resetting and eventually a good villager will show up. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



VonTreece said:


> Excellent job! I've been using this tactic for awhile now, but I have yet to see a thread as in-depth as this one on the subject!
> 
> This is almost sticky-worthy. It's explained very well and I can see people asking this question time and time again.



Thanks!


----------



## Hamsterific

Thank you, I didn't know about this! I'm going to try it as soon as a spot opens up in my town!


----------



## ForgottenT

Hamsterific said:


> Thank you, I didn't know about this! I'm going to try it as soon as a spot opens up in my town!



No problem, and good luck


----------



## Violit

Thanks for the advice! I never thought about doing this.


----------



## ForgottenT

Violit said:


> Thanks for the advice! I never thought about doing this.



No problem, you should try it out


----------



## Stevey Queen

You can also use the trick to move them into a spot in town that's convenient for you.


----------



## ForgottenT

LoveMcQueen said:


> You can also use the trick to move them into a spot in town that's convenient for you.



I already mentioned that in the post 
I even linked to the thread explaining it.


----------



## hbastion

Not sure if this was answered yet or not, but when I tried this trick for getting the neighbors I wanted in my old town, nearly all of the villagers were either Uchi or Smug. Does this vary depending on the type of neighbors you already have in your town? Or. o.o


----------



## ForgottenT

Creame said:


> Does this work when you haven't got any space for new villagers? Or does one of the other villagers need to be be moving out?



Just tried it today, and yes it works just fine, I met Vesta, a blue pig, a Mouse made of cheese, and some other one, still reseting, because I want Lolly?s house to be in the perfect spot ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



hbastion said:


> Not sure if this was answered yet or not, but when I tried this trick for getting the neighbors I wanted in my old town, nearly all of the villagers were either Uchi or Smug. Does this vary depending on the type of neighbors you already have in your town? Or. o.o



I can?t confirm this since it haven?t happened to me, I have 3 Peppy, 2 normal, 2 Jocks, 2 Lazy, 1 Smug, and I still meet all kinds in the tent.


----------



## Littlemyuu

I will try this once I got my 10th villager out, then...
hope for Stitches!


----------



## ForgottenT

Littlemyuu said:


> I will try this once I got my 10th villager out, then...
> hope for Stitches!



Good Luck, if you keep rolling the dice you will get him eventually, it will probably take a long time if you?re only going for 1 specific villager though.


----------



## Gizmodo

Going to reset for a cute lazy villager tomorrow :3 the only one of the six original personalities i didnt get in my starter, so will get one tomorrow

Hoping for Bones/Alfonso/Beau/Erik/Stitches
Shouldn't take too long.... maybe


----------



## Saralie

baroqueout said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but tbh, this thread was to help others use the method, not to debate the morality of it. :/ If you don't like it, there's no need to even be in the thread. I'd hate to see a post that's meant to be helpful get derailed by arguing over what's right and wrong in a video game, haha.



Agreed, if you want to debate it, start a thread debating it. This thread is for people who are interested in getting their dream villagers.


----------



## Gizmodo

Plus who wouldnt want to just try and get their dreamies?
im not going to try forever, and be just resetting for one, but ill definitely try for a few different ones, even if they're not in my dream list, but im not purposefully going to go for someone i dont like, who would?


----------



## Littlemyuu

ForgottenT said:


> Good Luck, if you keep rolling the dice you will get him eventually, it will probably take a long time if you?re only going for 1 specific villager though.



Thank you! well Stitches is my favorite but Savannah,Rosie,Vesta are on the list too


----------



## ForgottenT

Littlemyuu said:


> Thank you! well Stitches is my favorite but Savannah,Rosie,Vesta are on the list too



I love Rosie, I got her from Flutterfairy here on the forums :3
It was really nice of her ^^


----------



## ForgottenT

Gizmodo said:


> Going to reset for a cute lazy villager tomorrow :3 the only one of the six original personalities i didnt get in my starter, so will get one tomorrow
> 
> Hoping for Bones/Alfonso/Beau/Erik/Stitches
> Shouldn't take too long.... maybe



Good Luck


----------



## Beanie

So I am curious as to how this will work if you TT through days? Because you need to log onto an existing character to change the date I am guessing it's not doable? :T


----------



## moniquesx

Question! I recently had Lyman move out.. it's been 3 days & I still don't have a villager replacing him.. I can't TT without having to use my mayor! Because the minute I make a new character it won't give me the option to chance my clock settings  

Help!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beanie said:


> So I am curious as to how this will work if you TT through days? Because you need to log onto an existing character to change the date I am guessing it's not doable? :T



Just saw this, but sums up my post in a nut shell!


----------



## Eirrinn

quick question (sorry if this was said before) if theres no villager at the campsite do you have to wait until the next day to try again? or do you keep doing the method?


----------



## ForgottenT

Beanie said:


> So I am curious as to how this will work if you TT through days? Because you need to log onto an existing character to change the date I am guessing it's not doable? :T



I guess you could time travel to 05:55 in the morning, save and quit, and then wait until 6:01 and you can do it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eirrinn said:


> quick question (sorry if this was said before) if theres no villager at the campsite do you have to wait until the next day to try again? or do you keep doing the method?



If there?s nobody in the camp you just quit the game, and make new character until someone you want shows up.
It?s random when a villager shows up, when you make a new character you basically roll the dice, and if you?re lucky a villager is in the camp, and if you?re really lucky you get the villager you want, the beauty about this trick is that you can roll the dice unlimited times, so the short answer is no you don?t have to wait. 
as long as you haven?t played on any existing characters the day you do the trick. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



moniquesx said:


> Question! I recently had Lyman move out.. it's been 3 days & I still don't have a villager replacing him.. I can't TT without having to use my mayor! Because the minute I make a new character it won't give me the option to chance my clock settings
> 
> Help!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this, but sums up my post in a nut shell!



Check the comment I made before this one


----------



## Eirrinn

thanks x3


----------



## Beanie

Good idea, I wasn't sure what time the day ended so I didn't know. Thanks!


----------



## ForgottenT

Eirrinn said:


> thanks x3





Beanie said:


> Good idea, I wasn't sure what time the day ended so I didn't know. Thanks!



No problem


----------



## Keely

So, I have reset 50 times now (Yes, I counted) and out of that 50 I have gotten 4 campers...-facepalm- I haven't gotten a villager in like 30 resets. I'm going insane. How am I supposed to get my favorite villager from this, if I can't find a camper at all? D:


----------



## History

Reset about 25 times and got 10 campers. Eventually Shep came in and i convinced him to move in!


----------



## ForgottenT

Keely said:


> So, I have reset 50 times now (Yes, I counted) and out of that 50 I have gotten 4 campers...-facepalm- I haven't gotten a villager in like 30 resets. I'm going insane. How am I supposed to get my favorite villager from this, if I can't find a camper at all? D:



It?s completely random when a villager appears, sometime I get them almost every other reset, some time, I get campers a few time in a row, sometimes it takes me 20 resets to find a camper.

- - - Post Merge - - -



History said:


> Reset about 25 times and got 10 campers. Eventually Shep came in and i convinced him to move in!



Nice!


----------



## Feraligator

ForgottenT said:


> _This trick also works when a villager is moving into your town, the villagers location and the villager itself will change, however if the villager was set to move in from the camp, or another town, it will only change the location._



No way...! If I knew this earlier then I would reset for Shep's location... he's moved in right behind the Town Hall which must be inconvenient for him.


----------



## ForgottenT

Walker said:


> No way...! If I knew this earlier then I would reset for Shep's location... he's moved in right behind the Town Hall which must be inconvenient for him.



That sucks


----------



## JessiHearts

I guess I'll try this maybe tomorrow as I assume you have to start you game off doing this instead of going into the main file


----------



## Ery

Sorry to sound rude, but why did you start another thread just to re-iterate what was already tested and proved?
You could have just added information to the original thread and we could have that stickied instead, to prevent cluttered and repeated threads.
Also the randomness of the camper makes it better/easier to control your villagers when you're having them move in instead of convincing them from camping.


----------



## ForgottenT

Ery said:


> Sorry to sound rude, but why did you start another thread just to re-iterate what was already tested and proved?
> You could have just added information to the original thread and we could have that stickied instead, to prevent cluttered and repeated threads.
> Also the randomness of the camper makes it better/easier to control your villagers when you're having them move in instead of convincing them from camping.



1. His thread/post does not even mention campers, it?s dedicated to Control where houses appear.
2. I made this guide for people who don?t know how to do it, and explain it in an easy step by step.
3. You need to have a friend who have the villager move out then, it?s not easier, it requires planning, and luck, with this you can get the villagers by yourself, and do it everyday.


----------



## Ery

ForgottenT said:


> 1. His thread/post does not even mention campers, it?s dedicated to Control where houses appear.
> 2. I made this guide for people who don?t know how to do it, and explain it in an easy step by step.
> 3. You need to have a friend who have the villager move out then, it?s not easier, it requires planning, and luck, with this you can get the villagers by yourself, and do it everyday.


Actually the original thread doesn't require you to have a friend to have the villager move out. I don't recall it mentioning that at all anyway.
If people don't know how to do it, as i mentioned, we should be requesting for the original thread to be stickied instead of starting more and more threads on this subject, and that thread is generally on the front page anyway.
And for the camping thing, it does mention it, but like I said, instead of starting a brand new thread, (which creates thread clutter) you could just add this information onto the previous original thread, and have all of the information compiled in one stickied master post, instead of spread across a couple of threads.
I really wish you read what i said instead of just tried to argue^^;

Edit: I'd like to add, the camper thing is mentioned by several other people, just not posted in the main first post, maybe you didn't see it.  Which is why you should take your information and post it there so it can all be compiled in a nice neat single post.


----------



## ForgottenT

Ery said:


> Actually the original thread doesn't require you to have a friend to have the villager move out. I don't recall it mentioning that at all anyway.
> If people don't know how to do it, as i mentioned, we should be requesting for the original thread to be stickied instead of starting more and more threads on this subject, and that thread is generally on the front page anyway.
> And for the camping thing, it does mention it, but like I said, instead of starting a brand new thread, (which creates thread clutter) you could just add this information onto the previous original thread, and have all of the information compiled in one stickied master post, instead of spread across a couple of threads.
> I really wish you read what i said instead of just tried to argue^^;
> 
> Edit: I'd like to add, the camper thing is mentioned by several other people, just not posted in the main first post, maybe you didn't see it.  Which is why you should take your information and post it there so it can all be compiled in a nice neat single post.



No, but the villagers and location changes, which makes it harder, and near impossible, it?s easier when it?s split up, choose the villager, and then where it moves in, and yes I?m one of the persons who mentioned campers in the thread, but it?s not in the main thread, people who are looking for this kind of information, won?t go to a thread called Control Where Houses Appear, if they?re looking for how to get villagers they want faster, this thread is to let people get aware that it?s possible, I see a lot of people who don?t know about this, and this will obviously help them.
There?s not really anything to discuss, because the threads are not even dedicated to the same things, his is dedicated to control where houses appear, this is dedicated to how to get the villagers you want.
I even linked to his thread because people might want more information on how to control where the houses appear after they get them from the camp.


----------



## pocky

ForgottenT said:


> No, but the villagers and location changes, which makes it harder, and near impossible, it?s easier when it?s split up, choose the villager, and then where it moves in, and yes I?m one of the persons who mentioned campers in the thread, but it?s not in the main thread, people who are looking for this kind of information, won?t go to a thread called Control Where Houses Appear, if they?re looking for how to get villagers they want faster, this thread is to let people get aware that it?s possible, I see a lot of people who don?t know about this, and this will obviously help them.
> There?s not really anything to discuss, because the threads are not even dedicated to the same things, his is dedicated to control where houses appear, this is dedicated to how to get the villagers you want.
> I even linked to his thread because people might want more information on how to control where the houses appear after they get them from the camp.



Actually, his thread also helps you with getting the villagers that you want... as the house location and villager that is moving in changes every time. With his thread, you also don't need to reset as much because a plot will show up every time. But with your method you could reset 50 times and not find anything (as has already been demonstrated by others...) I won't post anything else other than this, but Ery is right. It would have been more beneficial to have added this to his post.


----------



## Ery

The main point of the other thread is to also control which AND where villagers will appear.  so not only can you control where they might go, but which villager you'll be getting.  That's like the main point of it lol.   You start the game as a new character and reset/whatnot till you get a villager you like, except it's much more controlled because the game gives you a personality type. so instead of resetting for  300 or so campers, you're getting a much better/limited list and can better decide which villager you'll be resetting for.  If you read pocky's post, she's clearly controlling which villager she gets, not where the villager is.

i just feel like you're reiterating information instead of taking the time to actually read the thread, and instead of working with people about it, you're trying to go off and do your own thing, using information that's already been posted. :\

And if you want to be real technical, yes, the post about the campers IS in the main thread. It's just not on the first post.
Which brings me back to my original point, it'd be much less cluttered if you worked with the original thread poster and have all the information combined into a big master post that everyone can look at for different techniques, instead of having everyone have to surf around several different threads for similar information. That's all.


----------



## ForgottenT

pocky said:


> Actually, his thread also helps you with getting the villagers that you want... as the house location and villager that is moving in changes every time. With his thread, you also don't need to reset as much because a plot will show up every time. But with your method you could reset 50 times and not find anything (as has already been demonstrated by others...) I won't post anything else other than this, but Ery is right. It would have been more beneficial to have added this to his post.



If it was in his post, I would not have made this thread, but it?s not, also as we both mentioned the location and the villager changes, which makes it pretty much impossible to get the villager you want and a good location.
did you even read what I said?
you will have to reset more, because when you finally get the villager it would most likely be in a bad spot, and then you will have to reset to get him again, which would take forever, and he might be in a bad spot again when you finally get him, it?s easier when it?s split up, this is just another way of doing it, I prefer this way, that?s why I made the thread to tell people about it.
Also you should probably read the comment you quoted...



ForgottenT said:


> No, but the villagers and location changes, which makes it harder, and near impossible, it?s easier when it?s split up







pocky said:


> Actually, his thread also helps you with getting the villagers that you want... as the house location and villager that is moving in changes every time.


----------



## Ery

Can you seriously not ask someone if they read what you've said, when you've been completely incapable of reading what anyone has said, or even reading the original thread in the first place?
and really don't tell me you've read anything, when you've missed several points that both of us have  made, and you obviously didn't really read into the original post to begin with. If you had bothered to really read it, you'd know that the original doesn't just have to do with controlling where they move.


----------



## pocky

ForgottenT said:


> If it was in his post, I would not have made this thread, but it?s not, also as we both mentioned the location and the villager changes, which makes it pretty much impossible to get the villager you want and a good location.
> did you even read what I said?
> you will have to reset more, because when you finally get the villager it would most likely be in a bad spot, and then you will have to reset to get him again, which would take forever, and he might be in a bad spot again when you finally get him, it?s easier when it?s split up, this is just another way of doing it, I prefer this way, that?s why I made the thread to tell people about it.
> Also you should probably read the comment you quoted...



Oh. I did read 

The other method is easier in that...

There are roughly 330 villagers. Some users in this thread have already said that they've reset like 50 times and only gotten campers 4 of those times. At that rate you could reset 4000 times just to get what you want... Granted that it takes around 5 minutes to create a character, it could take 300+ hours of resetting to find something that you like. 

At most, it takes me 3 hours to get the villager that I like using the other method. In those 300+ hours that someone could have spent using your method, they might have been able to find their dream villager 100 different times in 100 different locations.


----------



## Gladtobemom

Yep, tried it . . . got CamoFrog on 4th try(looking for crankies and Lazies

Also really want Kabuki, Drago and Genji .. . sigh.

Can't seem to get Roscoe, Kidd, and Erik to MOVE.


----------



## BellGreen

I think it's convenient to have separate threads. The original one was a bit crowded actually.
----
I think I'm going to try this soon as soon as some of my animals move out.


----------



## Feraligator

I find this thread very helpful. 
But I have no more room! ;_;
Bye bye to an offer for Butch!
(I wish that ugly Flo would move out already!)


----------



## BellGreen

Walker said:


> I find this thread very helpful.
> But I have no more room! ;_;
> Bye bye to an offer for Butch!
> (I wish that ugly Flo would move out already!)



IKR? Zell is moving out in 2 days! Move out already!


----------



## ForgottenT

pocky said:


> Oh. I did read
> 
> The other method is easier in that...
> 
> There are roughly 330 villagers. Some users in this thread have already said that they've reset like 50 times and only gotten campers 4 of those times. At that rate you could reset 4000 times just to get what you want... Granted that it takes around 5 minutes to create a character, it could take 300+ hours of resetting to find something that you like.
> 
> At most, it takes me 3 hours to get the villager that I like using the other method. In those 300+ hours that someone could have spent using your method, they might have been able to find their dream villager 100 different times in 100 different locations.



It only takes like 1 minute to make a new character lol, you don?t have to come up with a name for it every time 
It?s all about luck you might get the villager in the first try, but with the other method you have to get a good location at the same time, which can be a pain.
I can understand where you come from, but I still prefer this tactic, just my opinion, it?s not like you have to use it or anything. I personally have had good luck using this so far.
Yesterday I resetted like 100 times, just to get a good location for Lolly, I met tons of villagers in the tent, sadly Lolly is my tenth villager so I could not get any of them , but if I had tried to get a villager that I liked and a good spot it would have been pretty much impossible since she kept wanting to live in bad spots, but I guess if you put public work projects everywhere except where you want them, then you could do it much faster with the other tactic, I might actually do that someday, now that I think about it, but I will keep using this for the time being ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone, please don?t start anymore discussions on here, I won?t respond to them, I would advice other people just to ignore anyone who does it too, I don?t want this thread to become that, I want it to be as organised as possible, please understand that I did not make this thread to harm anyone, and I have nothing against AoJones: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?68222-quot-Controlling-quot-where-houses-appear 
In fact I have had that thread bookmarked since I saw it the first time, you should all go take a look at it.
And yes I would want that thread to get sticky, but that?s no reason for not creating this thread which helps people find the information.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Could you, in theory, TT to the next day on your main character and find a camper, then TT back to 5:50 the previous day, save and quit on the main character, and still be able to do the trick? 
Like let's say it was Sunday. You TT on your main character to Monday, see a camper, save and quit. Then TT back to Sunday at 5:50 (enough time to save and quit on that character and start a new one before 6:00) and when the new day starts on Monday, still see campers? 

The only reason I ask is that I usually TT one day forward or one day back when I find campers (If I don't like them) and can still
do it for four different tents.


----------



## Gizmodo

If a camper doesn't appear on one day, when you reset, just save and then that day is locked in, and try on another day
no point resetting for one day..
Then the next day try again, eventually you might reach the end of the week and more campers will appear, as one needs to appear each week


----------



## ForgottenT

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Could you, in theory, TT to the next day on your main character and find a camper, then TT back to 5:50 the previous day, save and quit on the main character, and still be able to do the trick?
> Like let's say it was Sunday. You TT on your main character to Monday, see a camper, save and quit. Then TT back to Sunday at 5:50 (enough time to save and quit on that character and start a new one before 6:00) and when the new day starts on Monday, still see campers?
> 
> The only reason I ask is that I usually TT one day forward or one day back when I find campers (If I don't like them) and can still
> do it for four different tents.



That should work just fine.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Oh ok, thanks. I'll try it next time I see a camper, which is like, never in my town Xo


----------



## fortune

BellBringerGreen said:


> IKR? Zell is moving out in 2 days! Move out already!



has anyone claimed zell? O: I LOVE HIM!

edit: I came back to this post and noticed from your sig that he's reserved. Sorry ^~^


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi

Attribule said:


> No it isn't. "Bad villagers" are 100% subjective and even then your "bad" ones can move out on their own eventually and get replaced with someone who might be "good". Your logic is flawed no matter how you flip the coin.



i agree with attribule, its part of the game to play however you want with whatever you want, you payed for it after all


----------



## Val

If you demolish your player's house, do you get a patch of dead grass where the house was?


----------



## Gizmodo

Val said:


> If you demolish your player's house, do you get a patch of dead grass where the house was?



Yes  from doing this method, it has left me with a massive dirt path which is annoying


----------



## Corduroy

Sorry if this was answered already, but how is creating a new character different than using one already made? 

I'm just curious 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind, I figured it out already XP


----------



## ForgottenT

Corduroy said:


> Sorry if this was answered already, but how is creating a new character different than using one already made?
> 
> I'm just curious
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nevermind, I figured it out already XP



duuuuude.....


----------



## Holls

Thanks so much for the detailed walk through. I never understood this. 

Will you always have a camper on the same day? 

Say I made a new character, and somebody was in my campsite, if I didn't like them and reset the game, and made a new character again, would it be that I'd still have a camper, just a different one?


----------



## ForgottenT

Holls said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed walk through. I never understood this.
> 
> Will you always have a camper on the same day?
> 
> Say I made a new character, and somebody was in my campsite, if I didn't like them and reset the game, and made a new character again, would it be that I'd still have a camper, just a different one?



It?s random, a camper might be there, or might not, I heard that some days have bigger chances than others.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Holls said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed walk through. I never understood this.
> 
> Will you always have a camper on the same day?
> 
> Say I made a new character, and somebody was in my campsite, if I didn't like them and reset the game, and made a new character again, would it be that I'd still have a camper, just a different one?



Not necessarily. One scouting journey may encounter a camper, while a reset my yield no camper. Just keep trying. You'll likely find that some days you'll get a lot of campers upon each reset, but other days, you'll get fewer campers. Keep in mind that if you get no camper on your first try, doesn't mean you won't get a camper the next try. It's all a matter of how patient you are and how much time you have to keep pressing the A button during the Rover sequence on the train--it can get very boring. However, the reward can be worth it. I spent a good couple of hours looking for Merengue in my campsite and I finally found her and now she's a villager.


----------



## CharmingBerry

Does this randomly generate hybrid flowers as well or no?


----------



## xoeffy

AHHH omg okay so I was doing the trick for a camper and I wasn't getting any so I went on my main character and TT a day and see a plot set up in the worst possible spot for the worst possible villager. If I go back in time to 5:55 on the same day and open with a new character will it move the spot?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind I TT'd back to 5:55 and he's already moved in. Actually so upset. I dont understand. So every day I should start with my mayor character and TT to 5:55 and save then open with a new character? Also does anyone want Rocket?


----------



## ForgottenT

xoeffy said:


> AHHH omg okay so I was doing the trick for a camper and I wasn't getting any so I went on my main character and TT a day and see a plot set up in the worst possible spot for the worst possible villager. If I go back in time to 5:55 on the same day and open with a new character will it move the spot?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nevermind I TT'd back to 5:55 and he's already moved in. Actually so upset. I dont understand. So every day I should start with my mayor character and TT to 5:55 and save then open with a new character? Also does anyone want Rocket?



No, the first thing you do is to make new characters, don?t play on any existing characters.
If you go to a day with your mayor or an existing character it will automatically save.

Only do the TT to 5:55 to start a new day.


----------



## rivulet

I've tried this a couple times, still no campers. I'm worried I'm doing something wrong...


----------



## MamaMyers

so do this on a day that I have a camper right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

why do I have to delete the new character I make? that would take soo long to keep making them again and again.


----------



## Gingersnap

ill have to try this when one of my villagers decides to move after a billion years >.>


----------



## Axeler137

rivulet said:


> I've tried this a couple times, still no campers. I'm worried I'm doing something wrong...



I'm getting the same problem... I even switched my 3ds clock and never touched my main character to obey the instructions...


----------



## MayorJohnIII

Thank you so much for posting this. Now I can shoot for my dream villagers.


----------



## fink

MamaMyers said:


> so do this on a day that I have a camper right?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> why do I have to delete the new character I make? that would take soo long to keep making them again and again.



the only way to get a random camper is for it be a "fresh day" and the only way to farm the same day as if it is a fresh day is to create a new character. Every day the game rolls a die and decides what will spawn. Flowers, campers, mushrooms, retail premiums, etc. Once it is chosen its final. UNLESS you use a new character. Only thing is it is a very annoying process to start a new character so you have to be really determined to do this

/edit

forgot to mention, you can not check the campsite on your characters before trying this. it has to be this first on a new day. to make it a new day without starting the game you can change your 3ds clock


----------



## clovetic

i was doing this yesterday for about 2 hours. what i discovered was some days are more likely to produce campers than others (for example, i did this for the 6th and 8th august and got more campers than normal). however after about 10-12 resets for a specific date, i eventually stopped getting campers... but i'm not sure if it was just a long long spell without campers.

i was wondering, since the new characters is not 'saved', does that mean the game doesn't keep track which characters you did get versus which ones you didn't? i thought that the game goes through all 330 characters before going back to the start. however i got some campers twice (ugly ones, like boone and peck... haha no offense). i was hoping that once i got some ugly ones i would never have them camp again... :/


----------



## darkfire25

clovetic said:


> i was doing this yesterday for about 2 hours. what i discovered was some days are more likely to produce campers than others (for example, i did this for the 6th and 8th august and got more campers than normal). however after about 10-12 resets for a specific date, i eventually stopped getting campers... but i'm not sure if it was just a long long spell without campers.
> 
> i was wondering, since the new characters is not 'saved', does that mean the game doesn't keep track which characters you did get versus which ones you didn't? i thought that the game goes through all 330 characters before going back to the start. however i got some campers twice (ugly ones, like boone and peck... haha no offense). i was hoping that once i got some ugly ones i would never have them camp again... :/


Like you said, the game isn't being saved so it doesn't know that you already had certain villagers. Either way, it's still possible to get villagers twice. I had Rose in my camp once. While resetting my game today (I did this a lot to move the house location of a new villager) I had Rosie again (the day I had Rosie previously I saved).


----------



## Annemalcrossing

My question is, once I make a new character, start the game and say I get a good camper, after I go through everything with my new character, does demolishing my house mean I'm actually ruining my house, or just the characters house? And will my villagers talk about the new character as though they moved, later on? Or will the character I made just be gone as if I never made it?


----------



## ForgottenT

Annemalcrossing said:


> My question is, once I make a new character, start the game and say I get a good camper, after I go through everything with my new character, does demolishing my house mean I'm actually ruining my house, or just the characters house? And will my villagers talk about the new character as though they moved, later on? Or will the character I made just be gone as if I never made it?



It means that you remove the character and the house.
it will be gone as if it was never made.


----------



## Annemalcrossing

ForgottenT said:


> It means that you remove the character and the house.
> it will be gone as if it was never made.



Oh okay, well thanks so much for the answer and the tutorial! I will give this a try in the morning and hope I don't mess it up haha.


----------



## ForgottenT

Annemalcrossing said:


> Oh okay, well thanks so much for the answer and the tutorial! I will give this a try in the morning and hope I don't mess it up haha.



No problem, good luck


----------



## BitterCoffee

Got Chrissy today from this c: So excited xD


----------



## ForgottenT

BitterCoffee said:


> Got Chrissy today from this c: So excited xD



Awesome


----------



## Isaac0208

I know this is forum is a bit old but I have a question, at the start of today. I been using this trick and alot of tents showed up. After I used it alot of times, not a single tent has showed up after like 30 trys.


----------



## Razzy

Well it is random, so you could be getting a lot of tents to begin with and almost none later... You can try going to another dray to try your luck but again it's completely random.


----------



## Summ3rain

So does this mean that if I demolish my campsite and rebuild it, I can keep resetting the next day and there will ALWAYS be a camper?


----------



## Hound00med

Summ3rain said:


> So does this mean that if I demolish my campsite and rebuild it, I can keep resetting the next day and there will ALWAYS be a camper?



You can't demolish the campsite once it's built D:


----------



## Summ3rain

Aahhhh darn. Forgot about that.


----------



## HeyItzHelen

Hey I was wondering if you could help me out. I got the campsite about 4 days ago and I've tried a couple of times to do this trick but whenever I get out of the game (without saving), create a new character and go to the campsite, it's still the same villager as before. I don't know what to do! I don't go into the main character before doing this so I don't know what I'm doing wrong D: Please help!


----------



## heirabbit

I use this all the time!
I wished for Ankha yesterday and I got Ankha on my first try. O.O


----------



## Baumren

This is the ONLY way I ever allow new villagers to come to my town now.


----------



## Tyrius

One question, though. If I've already signed in as my mayor, how am I supposed to change the time to the next day so that I can actually do this trick and it has effect?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tyrius said:


> One question, though. If I've already signed in as my mayor, how am I supposed to change the time to the next day so that I can actually do this trick and it has effect?



Nevermind, figured it out.
If anyone needs to know; sign in with your mayor, set the time to about 5:58 AM, and then save and quit. Wait for a few minutes so that, when you create the new villager, you'll notice changes in your town. Thus, giving you the chance of someone moving in/camping.


----------



## TurkishDelight

I've already tried this a few times, and there have been absolutely no villagers in my campsite at all! Same thing has been happening for the past 2 or so months, I haven't had any villagers come to my campsite! Do you kow about anything to get villagers to camp?


----------



## Enderz

Can this cause data corruption? I have the digital version and I heard the digital version can corrupt easily


----------



## xLittleDreamsx

You can also time travel to the next day and time travel back to the day there was a camper. That works


----------



## brittoka

Hey! 

I have been trying this a few times now and every time I can't seem to get any villagers in my campsite...
I have gone to a new day and not played on my original character but made a new person and still nothing. I have tried this about 5 times each day and no one has even come into the campsite at all. 
Am I doing something wrong? 

Thanks


----------



## Dy1an

peeps sould see this
it is helpful

- - - Post Merge - - -

peeps sould see this
it is helpful


----------



## Buster Bunny

That's a interesting tutorial.
But, it appears that changing the date could make a camper to appear, I tried by curiosity, but the camper was a cranky villager who was not of my interest.

I want Caroline to join my village.


----------



## bream

Question, how does this work actually? Like do i need an existing charrecter allready to get the camp-site when you start a new game, or are you going to go to the same town that you created when you first made a charracter? The reason why i'm asking this is because i'm really  on how this works. (the only ac game i have is new leaf, thats why i'm asking)


----------



## namiieco

TurkishDelight said:


> I've already tried this a few times, and there have been absolutely no villagers in my campsite at all! Same thing has been happening for the past 2 or so months, I haven't had any villagers come to my campsite! Do you kow about anything to get villagers to camp?


Do you have 10 villagers because ten is the maximum you can have.


----------



## Lugia Revival

Thanks for the trick! I've been searching for Molly for MONTHS now. I start tomorrow!


----------



## xInfiniteStars

I thought this only worked on new campsites? But, if not, I'll go ahead and try it out


----------



## Giraffe4leif

Hold The Phone a sec, this may be an old post and all but can villagers that have moved out and possibly in the 16 villager cycle appear in the Camp after doing this? I've been doing this for a few days and Rosie hasn't shown up


----------



## Biscuit_m8

Giraffe4leif said:


> Hold The Phone a sec, this may be an old post and all but can villagers that have moved out and possibly in the 16 villager cycle appear in the Camp after doing this? I've been doing this for a few days and Rosie hasn't shown up



If they are n the 16 villager cycle then I guess no. I don't know for sure, but the game doesn't let you have them, I guess they wouldn't be in the campsite. Also they are in main street, so that would be weird XD


----------



## thelectricow

Assuming you're fine with 10 villagers and don't have any of your dream villagers already, currently have 9 villagers, and the chance that a villager won't appear in the campsite (guessing there's a 1/2 chance), that's approximately a *1/650* chance of getting the villager you want. *1/650*?! I reset my town in order to use this method because it hugely affects how fast you get your dream villagers if the majority of your original 10 are those villagers, and it had been going great so far. They restrict it to the personality types you don't have so that made it a little easier, and a villager would always move in, but now that I've made it to the 9th... holy crap! How?!


----------



## spunkystella

Woah thanks! I really appreciate this, I've been stuck with the worst villagers since I reset. Howeverrrrr I have 10 villagers so that's an issue xD ;-;


----------



## ThunderStorm

Thanks! Now with a little patience, I can get Mitzi!


----------



## ashlif

wow.... this is old ._. but thank you for the tips!


----------



## Puffletaken

Hey i tt what happens if i already played on a diff character


----------



## unicornie

*Can you log into your mayor before the campsite is set or no?*


----------



## ZeFeZ

Thank you!


----------



## noctibloom

unicornie said:


> *Can you log into your mayor before the campsite is set or no?*



When you load your Mayor, there's a bit of "saving" that goes on in the beginning when Isabelle is getting the town set up. You can't revert to anything that's happened before that once it's happened, which is why other characters are used instead.


----------



## Nikolay64

I need help, Most of the time theres no one at the camp. I did this more than 10 times and only got 4 campers, help.


----------



## MrSwagMan999

do you need to time travel each time you make character or keep it same and just keep making them on same day


----------



## 5cm/s

MrSwagMan999 said:


> do you need to time travel each time you make character or keep it same and just keep making them on same day



hi! you shouldn't have to tt, because the whole campsite is randomized when you load up- meaning even though you're on the same day, the new character will bring up a new load of your town. that way, if it's a villager you don't want, you can just quit, but if it's a villager you want, you can save, and that villager will be in your town for the day.


----------



## Lord Levias

baroqueout said:


> I've been using this method and it works amazing.  You can also use it when you know a villager is about to move in, so you can keep resetting until you get a villager you like.
> 
> If you're REALLY lucky, maybe you'll get a good villager moving in AND a good camper at the same time! That sorta happened with a friend, which is how I got Bam, ahaha.
> 
> It's tedious, but worth it in the end.



You mean it changes what villager is going to move in?


----------



## michealsmells

You mean how to CHEAT?! Actually this would be very useful for anyone out to get dreamies. Me, on the other hand, will happily decline.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Lord Levias said:


> You mean it changes what villager is going to move in?



what they mean is that they can plot reset and camper reset at the same time. they're saying that assuming you don't know what villager is plotting, you might find out it's a good villager plotting and you could get a good camper to move in at the same time.
it doesn't change what villager is currently plotting to move in the next day. the one plotting will move in and the camper chosen to move in will do so after.

hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mink777

Nikolay64 said:


> I need help, Most of the time theres no one at the camp. I did this more than 10 times and only got 4 campers, help.



4 campers in 10 times is actually pretty good.


----------



## Mink777

Also, I was watching some video and the person said Sunday is the best day to do this. Don't know if that is true. Currently testing and will give results.


----------



## Mink777

Well, I got 0/7 on Sunday and quit. Maybe there was a villager there the day before it.

So I learned I can see it when the train rolls in because I was smart enough to build the camp so you can see it when the train rolls in. That saves time.


----------



## John Wick

Buy their amiibo card. 
Instant success.


----------



## Lord Levias

Does anyone know if this works on Welcome Amiibo because Im not getting anything. Maybe I have bad luck, I dont know.


----------



## Gashlycrumb

Lord Levias said:


> Does anyone know if this works on Welcome Amiibo because Im not getting anything. Maybe I have bad luck, I dont know.




I'm pretty sure it works. I've TT'd recently doing plot resetting and it does reset whether or not you have a camper, but it'll probably require a lot of patience, especially if you're trying for a specific villager.


----------



## ForgottenT

Jon_Snow said:


> Buy their amiibo card.
> Instant success.



Yes, but I made this thread back in 2013, many years before amiibo cards were a thing.


----------



## ravenblue

ForgottenT said:


> Yes, but I made this thread back in 2013, many years before amiibo cards were a thing.



And the info you posted is still useful as not everyone has amiibo scanning capability. I'd forgotten that you can do that with the campsite, so that will come in handy for me at least. Maybe the thread bump will help others as well. Thanks for a well written guide


----------



## Dorian

I used to use this method before I got the scanner and cards and it does indeed work. I got many of my villagers using this tried and true method.


----------



## ForgottenT

ravenblue said:


> And the info you posted is still useful as not everyone has amiibo scanning capability. I'd forgotten that you can do that with the campsite, so that will come in handy for me at least. Maybe the thread bump will help others as well. Thanks for a well written guide



True, thanks, and I hope it works out for you, got all my favourites from this method, sometimes I'd get them within 10 tries, and sometimes a hundred, all about luck.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dorian said:


> I used to use this method before I got the scanner and cards and it does indeed work. I got many of my villagers using this tried and true method.



Cool, love your avatar btw, Ruby is my favourite villager!


----------

